# Hedgehog names for males and females?



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I cant think of to many names for a hedgehog. Spike and Sonic are the two that come to mind and I those are to generic for me. I was thinking prick might be nice but Im not sure. What names can you guys think of that might be good for male or female hedgies?


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, it kindof depends on the color and personality of the hedgehog. What color were you thinking?


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Here are some of my favorites:
Nigel, Nutmeg, Hazel, Clover, Zig, Aquilla, Dilla/Dillo, Roo, Pickles.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

My hedgehog is named Herisson (hedgehog in French)
I also like the names, Hazel for a cinnamon, chocolate, or other brownish hedgie, Icicle for a snowflake or albino, and Vanilla for an apricot female


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hedgie love said:


> My hedgehog is named Herisson (hedgehog in French)


I have a Herisson too except his name is Herisson Ford. He is a rescue from the Sherbrooke Quebec Humane society. I get all of the hedgehogs that are surrendered to them. My Herisson is a little albino boy.


----------

